# Just diagnosed



## j9n (Sep 13, 2003)

I was just diagnosed with reflux, esophageal ulcer, hiatal hernia and gastritis. Now how can I have all these things when my only symptom is diarrhea! I don't get heartburn although occasionally I have pain swallowing. I have to wait two weeks for my consultation and the only thing they have me on is Prilosec OTC and bentyl. Right now my lower gi tract is extremely unhappy and so painful. I am barely able to work I am so miserable. I also have pain under my right rib cage that goes through to my back. Gallbladder and liver tests are ok. None of this makes sense to me at all. I would think I would at least have heartburn. Has anyone else had these symptoms???


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

The upper GI problems snuck up on me, too. I had diarrhea problems for six years and then abruptly started having a burning pain at my naval and indigestion at night. I get that pain under my right rib cage that extends to my back and even up to my shoulder blades. I don't get heartburn very often - just belching all the time and a burning sensation in my nose. I can empathize with your discomfort - I've been miserable at work for two years with this. I hope you are able to get some good treatment for your problems.


----------



## kippy (Dec 17, 2002)

jn9 I atoo have Gerd with my only initial symptom was D. Have had it for years. I was shocked when my colonoscopy was normal and endooscopy showed gastritis, hernia . I am on protonix . It took a while but slowly I am doing better. Looking back on it I did have some burning and a pain in the chest. It is gone. Hang in there . I also take one immodium every morning Take care


----------

